# Portable Nokia PC Suite



## juggler (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi all,
I want to install Nokia PC Suite in my office laptop but its not getting installed since i have only a guest account. So i need a way to connect and acess my Nokia E61i. Does any one know any portable version of Nokia PC Suite or any similar software which i can use to connect my cellphone to laptop without installing the software ??

Plese Help!!!!!!!!


----------



## alsiladka (Sep 27, 2007)

Since you have a guest account, i dont think you can even connect using the data transfer mode. Since windows would first need to install the drivers for the phone, you will need administrative access for.

Boot into safe mode and see if the default administrative account is password protected or now. As soon as switch on your laptop, press F8. Windows will provide you with a booting menu, select safe mode from that menu. If you can access the administrative account there, well and good for you. Install Nokia PC Suite and restart the pc.

Otherwise, talk to you system administrator and request him to do the same.


----------



## azzu (Sep 27, 2007)

^^ nice reply


----------



## juggler (Sep 27, 2007)

alsiladka said:
			
		

> Since you have a guest account, i dont think you can even connect using the data transfer mode. Since windows would first need to install the drivers for the phone, you will need administrative access for.
> 
> Boot into safe mode and see if the default administrative account is password protected or now. As soon as switch on your laptop, press F8. Windows will provide you with a booting menu, select safe mode from that menu. If you can access the administrative account there, well and good for you. Install Nokia PC Suite and restart the pc.
> 
> Otherwise, talk to you system administrator and request him to do the same.



Thanks !!!
will try it


----------

